# TiVo feed RF/Bluetooth



## jbss7382 (Feb 8, 2021)

Hello all
Please forgive my ignorance maybe; my TiVo box is only picking up and connecting via the home hub I have even though it normally connects via the RF cable plugged into the back
I’ve never had a problem before until now
Advic would be appreciated Thanks


----------

